# albida systematics?



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Dear all,

Over here a plant is sold as "_spiralis/albida_" and another as "_costata_". Since both are from the same nursery (Las Lucanas), I assume that they are different plants. But I am getting a bit stuck with the systematics here. Am I correct that both are nowadays seen as forms of _C. albida_ or are they forms of _C. spiralis_?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Paul,

C. costata is indeed considered a synonym of C. albida. However, just forget about any botanical details when dealing with commercial nurseries - they just don't care. And they will keep on selling a given plant under any name even when proven wrong just as not to confuse long-time customers...

While identifications from pics are not possible with any certainty, the plant sold as costata by LL could be albida; my best guess is that the crypt sold as spiralis/albida is likely a spiralis. Many spiralis are reliable growers in aquaria while albida can be more finicky.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! The effect of "not confusing long-time customers" is that they confuse some new ones


----------

